# Interesting New Browser!



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a new, free, Web browser for the Macintosh, and this browser is really interesting.

Why? Well in addition to a BUNCH of really great features, such as ad blocking, download acceleration, anti-tracking, protection from malicious Web sites, etc....

this browser has a built-in (free) VPN (a rare feature), and it's the only browser currently that automatically scans your downloads for malware!!!

UR Browser (free)
https://www.ur-browser.com/en-US/

The UR Browser is based on Chromium, and it's already 64-bit. I've been testing it, and so far it's FAST and has good compatibility with various Web sites.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Unfortunately that Browser seems to be Sierra or later. 

Several reasons I am remaining at ElCap indefinitely.


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

A follow-up....

I totally gave up on the UR Browser. First, they are liars (more or less) as the Macintosh version of the product turns out not to include the VPN or the anti-malware capabilities that their site advertises. Second, they have been slow to develop their browser further, while at the same time several competitors have sprung up with excellent products that are being constantly developed.

I've become enamored with this browser:

Brave (free)
https://www.brave.com

Brave is essentially Chrome, but with all of Google's spyware stripped out, and adblocking and other security features added. Brave is FAST! It's such a pleasure to use, and it's nice to never see another malicious ad, or have to suffer a drive-by download, etc.


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

My vote's for Opera. Pity about Safari. It's Internet Explorer for Macs!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Randy B. Singer said:


> A follow-up....
> 
> I totally gave up on the UR Browser. First, they are liars (more or less) as the Macintosh version of the product turns out not to include the VPN or the anti-malware capabilities that their site advertises. Second, they have been slow to develop their browser further, while at the same time several competitors have sprung up with excellent products that are being constantly developed.
> 
> ...


Yikes so gave Brave a try in ElCap. Before I logged in, ehMac was suddenly festooned with ads, including that ugly pernicious bit of Malware, MacKeeper. Honestly even my ancient version of Firefox in Snow Leopard does a better job of blocking ads from ehMac.

This one is not gonna escape the sandbox.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

unblocktheplanet said:


> My vote's for Opera. Pity about Safari. It's Internet Explorer for Macs!


We had a chat about Opera not that long ago....


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I totally gave up on the UR Browser.



Interesting comments Randy, and quite a drastic change in attitude from not even a year ago.

I find it really annoying when such developing companies don't even have the courtesy to list what Minimum OS system requirements are and to save one having to download their stupid application only to find out it won't work with the OS system one is using.

Just for the record, I've been using Google Chrome with Mavericks for quite some time now and it suits my Browser usage needs very well.





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Contrary to what many here state, my go-to browser has always been Safari. Period. Full stop. Never had a regret or never had anything I could not view with it. YMMV. Apple browser for a Mac. Yeah I know, unheard of.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> my go-to browser has always been Safari. Period. Full stop. Never had a regret or _*never had anything I could not view with it. YMMV.*_ Apple browser for a Mac. Yeah I know, unheard of.



Yup, _*YMMV*_ and mine did!!!

I used to be in the same boat and said the same thing for ages, and then my Safari stoped displaying some pages properly and it got worse and worse until it became pretty well unusable, but definitely unreliable, and nothing tried would fix it, and that included a clean reinstall of the OS.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I use Brave for a lot of my browsing now. Firefox as well. I use Google Chrome only when I absolutely am forced to view some sort of ad to access content--keeps the other browsers pure.


----------



## morisyoung (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation. However, the installation process is too slow. It has been five minutes and it is still in download.


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Took only seconds for my download. BUT I'd really like to hear from others here to make sure this is not a bunch of dodginess. TIA!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

morisyoung said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. However, the installation process is too slow. It has been five minutes and it is still in download.



I don't know if you noticed, but the many months old recommendation pretty well got reversed sometime ago, so you may not even want to bother with it.

Anyway, Welcome to ehmac.ca.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Patrick! Can you point out why your recommendation has now been reversed, please. TIA!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

unblocktheplanet said:


> Hi Patrick! Can you point out why your recommendation has now been reversed, please. TIA!



Sorry _*unblock*_, as far as I know I didn't even make any recommendation and I sure don't use the UR Browser or Brave browser.

Maybe I didn't understand your question properly???   




- Patrick
=======


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. You stated that "the recommendation pretty well got reversed". Whose? Always on the lookout for weird browsers!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

unblocktheplanet said:


> Sorry for the confusion. You stated that "the recommendation pretty well got reversed". Whose? Always on the lookout for weird browsers!



Re-read the thread from the beginning, and from what i got out of it, the original recommendations got reversed.

Try it if you like, especially as you seem to like "weird browsers"!!!  


- PATRICK
=======


----------



## unblocktheplanet (Feb 5, 2008)

hehehe!


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Safari. Always Safari.

Except when I use Firefox. 🙂


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Unfortunately that Browser seems to be Sierra or later.
> 
> Several reasons I am remaining at ElCap indefinitely.


Firefox is my primary browser. When it fails to render a page properly I go to ungoogled Chromium. I download the installer from here. OS 10.12 is on my machine so I don't know if the latest version is compatible with OS 10.11 and earlier.


----------

